# Is TSD Korean Karate?



## Manny (Aug 26, 2011)

This question was made in the TKD forum because back in the 60-70's and even the 80's TKD was adverticed as Korena Karate, some TKD people think that was wrong, some others said that is a valid comercial thing, however the purist said TKD is a Korean martial Art without any trace to Karate and they are different things.

So I was wonder, TSD did not follow the TKD trend and the Gen. Choi in the creation of TKD back in the 50's, so I want to know if TSD is Korean Karate.

Manny


----------



## andy.m (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, is the simple answer.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 27, 2011)

The hyungs are almost exactly the same as the katas of Shotokan and Wado Ryu karate, just have a few kicks added and some of the more difficult moves taken out. It is undoubtably karate with the Japanese replaced by Korean.


----------



## cdunn (Aug 27, 2011)

The better answer, I feel, is: "Who cares?" By historical accident, we incorporate the old Shoto kata as a portion of our teachings. Is that all we teach? No. Do we teach everything that a student of Funakoshi was going to learn? No; we never really had the line to Funakoshi. Further, ryu-pa has ensured that our Tang Soo Do is not all the same. I learn what my instructor feels worked for him, and add what I feel will work for me. 

Tang Soo Do is Tang Soo Do. What is Tang Soo Do? Well, my teachers tell me it's whatever I manage to use to defend myself when I need to - Up to and including taking off my shoe and beating the other guy across the face with it. And that's the attitude, if I recall correctly from his book, that Hwang Kee took as well. Yes, there's hyung, and techniques that are handed down as your first set of choices to ingrain. Most of it comes from the experiences that Hwang Kee had, which included reading Funakoshi's manual and working it out. Does that make us karate? Guess that depends on what you call karate. I feel like I have more in common with an Okinawan or Japanese practicioner than I do with the TKD guys some times, but there are karate guys I respect that tell me that what I do isn't karate. Well, whatever, only thing that matters is if it works. I haven't been asked to defend myself. It has, in general, made me physically, and probably emotionally, healthier. Good enough for me.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 27, 2011)

I consider TSD to be a branch on the karate tree of arts.  Hell, TKD sits on that tree as well, but it has grown further away from the source.  All karate originates in Okinawa.  We all trace our lineage back to there.  We aren't a separate martial art from karate, just a different interpretation.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 27, 2011)

Makalakumu said:


> I consider TSD to be a branch on the karate tree of arts. Hell, TKD sits on that tree as well, but it has grown further away from the source. All karate originates in Okinawa. We all trace our lineage back to there. We aren't a separate martial art from karate, just a different interpretation.



This is an excellent way to put it, very well done!


----------



## DMcHenry (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree with these guys.  If you look at the characters from Okanawan Karate and pronounce them in Korean, it would be "Tang Soo".  So it's basically saying Karate in Korean.  All the Kwan founders trained in Karate (excepte Hwang Kee).


----------



## Manny (Aug 29, 2011)

Makalakumu said:


> We aren't a separate martial art from karate, just a different interpretation.



I like it.

Manny


----------



## kbarrett (Nov 25, 2011)

I agreee with everybodies answers, specially Mr. Dunns.

Ken Barrett


----------

